# there is no self



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I felt complete! Yep, my self illusion was gone while what truly remained was the whole universe right there inside of me. The ego or this illusion I made up to be myself was always in the way of me being complete! But this SSRI prozac probably because it gave me complete mania allowed me to feel exactly like everything this video says. And I still feel that way everytime I let go of my self illusion, my ego, my thoughts, well everytime I'm high in hypomania or something!





I felt like I lost who I was, or my self or ego when I was in treatment with Prozac and Zoloft. Other times I felt like I lost my self/ego was when I smoked some weed. As you can see overall anything you can do to mess up yourself just slightly shows ideally that you have no self/ego. I was wondering what happened to the me I knew and this is exactly it! And even the bouts of hypomania I'm experiencing at times proves it! And you can feel it too when you fall asleep and then when you wake up, you can feel that it takes some time to link yourself together and remember your self!

I was skimming through these links which made me come to this conclusion. You can also let go of some of your ego/self through meditation and other natural ****. All in all if you let go of your self/ego then you can be free of who you have constructed yourself to be. 
And that's a big deal in social anxiety with all those poisonous thoughts. You're not that! It explains more about that in this link; http://bigthink.com/videos/mark-epstein-buddhism-freud-does-your-ego-need-to-die

And further info in this link; https://iainews.iai.tv/articles/why-there-is-no-self-a-buddhist-perspective-for-the-west-auid-1044


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I've always found this quite interesting there was a book called The self illusion by Bruce hood which was quite good. Even if it is truly an illusion, to me it seems impossible to let go of.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

SwtSurrender said:


> I felt like I lost who I was, or my self or ego when I was in treatment with Prozac and Zoloft. Other times I felt like I lost my self/ego was when I smoked some weed. As you can see overall anything you can do to mess up yourself just slightly shows ideally that you have no self/ego. I was wondering what happened to the me I knew and this is exactly it!
> 
> I was skimming through these links which made me come to this conclusion. You can also let go of some of your ego/self through meditation and other natural ****. All in all if you let go of your self/ego then can be free of who you have constructed yourself to be. You're not that! It explains more about that in this link; http://bigthink.com/videos/mark-epstein-buddhism-freud-does-your-ego-need-to-die
> 
> And further info in this link; https://iainews.iai.tv/articles/why-there-is-no-self-a-buddhist-perspective-for-the-west-auid-1044


Ah. Interesting. I liken it to a thought. A giant thought of who you think you are. I'd say maybe it's actually there, but through some neural rewiring, i.e meditation, you can diminish the connections related to certain aspects of the self? It seems kind of weird. Like, you think of the thought of yourself as not being representative of "you", but couldn't that just be the ego saying that it itself doesn't actually exist? So, like a nested overlaying ego is created instead of a container of awareness itself. And then, you could go through the "no thinking" route, but then you'd have to somehow do it without conjuring up the reason why you're doing it because that's a thought, and the "ego" would view itself as "better" because it's doing the "no thought" method. It's a little tricky.

I wonder if anyone has an opposing viewpoint to there not being a self?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Had another question. People don't have to answer but here it is. What happens to memory when you go through a "no-self" experience? Like, is it put on hold somewhere, and just stews or...... maybe it's activation is turned off? I wonder how much of the self is tethered to memories. Or maybe the self is included within memory itself. I mean, it seems really picky since I'm sure a standalone memory isn't part of the "self" like say a memory of learning how to ride a bicycle; though, depending upon the person, it could very well be connected. How much of the self is truly lost when going with these experiences? Maybe there's stages to all of this? Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree here. Maybe, those types of memories are not necessarily related to the self. But I thought a lot of these thoughts and memories where connected in some obscure fashion. Just wondering here.


----------



## Serious Cat (Jan 11, 2018)

Damn I have to trip on tons of acid to get on this level and here you got there with Zoloft


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

3stacks said:


> I've always found this quite interesting there was a book called The self illusion by Bruce hood which was quite good. Even if it is truly an illusion, to me it seems impossible to let go of.


Made thread about that

And all of this

Like a year ago

Gonna dig it up.

SwtSurrender you're my new obsession. Stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

versikk said:


> Made thread about that
> 
> And all of this
> 
> ...


Oh boy. I'd want a peek at that thread myself. A lot of interesting stuff here.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

versikk said:


> Made thread about that
> 
> And all of this
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in reading through that if you find it


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

GeomTech said:


> Oh boy. I'd want a peek at that thread myself. A lot of interesting stuff here.





3stacks said:


> I'd be interested in reading through that if you find it


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f133/the-self-illusion-1835145/

Better to continue discussion here . pretty sure that thread is locked from necro'ing anyway.0
@GeomTech

regarding memory. According to Alan Watts memories basically ARE the self, because without remembering we don't exist. Everything we consciously experience is a "played back" memory of the latest "recorded" yoctosecond (e.g - I used the next-smallest time unit because "1 planck time" sounded less eloquent but now i've mentioned it anyway so there you go). I know for certain that doesn't *answer *your question, but maybe it can push you in the right direction.0

By "reminiscing" the previous yoctosecond, nanosecond, whatever, that is basically how we experience consciousness, what "life is".. Our stimuli-parsing organs aren't really "integrated" into "reality" in the sense that they are a direct, simultaneous link to "what's happening". Everything that's "happening" is what the universe looked/acted/behaved X planck time units ago. At least that is how I interpret Watt's views.

When are we *not *the self? We are never the self  - the self is a phenomenologically/linguistically constructed shorthand reference to everything that is within our reach of understanding. Our organisms are just collections of organisms that together form bigger organisms, ad infinitum I would guess. knda Like....... a human is a forest, and the trees and all the plant life inside that forest is everything inside our brains/bodies. Which brings to mind the celestial body comparison videos that can be found on youtube etc such as:

Powers of Ten - Ultimate Zoom (micro-macro - Imax combined)
Star Size Comparison HD

Nothing of this makes *any *sense, but it's fun trying to figure it out and trying to pinpoint "reality", "self" etc.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

versikk said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f133/the-self-illusion-1835145/
> 
> Better to continue discussion here . pretty sure that thread is locked from necro'ing anyway.0
> 
> ...


Hmm.... I'd add that maybe it's the pattern of memories interacting with other memories? Like, the morphing of memory in relation to other memories; or relationships between them. And then, we could add in gradations of attachment as well? Going to the analogy of the center and the periphery; those that we hold most dear are essentially the "central"; and the others that have a "background" influence is the periphery? But then, it makes me wonder why there is attachment to the memories in the first place.

So within the larger pattern of memories interacting; there is a kind of grasping to certain memories and concretization of them, which loop back to a kind of mental narrative that keeps it reinforced i.e the looping?

Sorry if I'm making this more complex than need to be.

And with regard to consciously experiencing; what of unconscious or subconscious experiences or hypnagogia? What of dreams? But then, we could say that one is conscious while dreaming; at least in relation to it? But then, if one where conscious of the fact they were inside of a dream would be lucid dreaming But then what of accounts of people forgetting their dreams? Like, they know they had a dream, but forgot it? And then, we have hypnosis, which is said to be subconscious manipulation or suggestion? Maybe I'm drawing an unnecessary distinction here. And well, after all, it is my "self" saying these things here, so I suppose they are contained within the structure as it is present.

But I guess that with these experiences in these levels of consciousness, the output would be either fragmented hazy memories, or false memories? But I guess a memory is a memory, and it's fed into the system. But wait. It made also think of parallel instances of reality in which some of those "false" memories actually did take place; or perhaps depending on how outlandish; a kind of merging from another realm?

I suppose you meant everything that we "experience" as opposed to consciously experience? And that maybe actually strengthening conscious experience is what you do when you acquiesce to the present moment?

And I know, you stated that it doesn't answer the question. I just wanted to express my thought process regarding the manner. I will get there one day, I hope. Or maybe I'm there right now, and thinking that I am not there. Or maybe there is nowhere to go.



versikk said:


> By "reminiscing" the previous yoctosecond, nanosecond, whatever, that is basically how we experience consciousness, what "life is".. Our stimuli-parsing organs aren't really "integrated" into "reality" in the sense that they are a direct, simultaneous link to "what's happening". Everything that's "happening" is what the universe looked/acted/behaved X planck time units ago. At least that is how I interpret Watt's views.


I see. The dynamic motioning flow of the universe; thus, the best we get are static pictures of a moving mechanism. I wonder, by some strange turn of evolution, our consciousness evolves to approach the experience of experiencing not of a previous X time measurement unit, but an extended granular experience of consciousness. Not sure if I worded that in a coherent manner. It's essentially an approaching towards the opposite vector direction in respect to the "reminiscing". So, as opposed to previous yottasecond, it would be likened to subsequent yottasecond. But then, I suppose it wouldn't be called consciousness, but something else? Or maybe just a step towards meta or super-consciousness? I guess, the labeling matters not.

Maybe the nested structure would apply here as well?



versikk said:


> When are we *not *the self? We are never the self  - the self is a phenomenologically/linguistically constructed shorthand reference to everything that is within our reach of understanding. Our organisms are just collections of organisms that together form bigger organisms, ad infinitum I would guess. knda Like....... a human is a forest, and the trees and all the plant life inside that forest is everything inside our brains/bodies. Which brings to mind the celestial body comparison videos that can be found on youtube etc such as:
> 
> Powers of Ten - Ultimate Zoom (micro-macro - Imax combined)
> Star Size Comparison HD


Hmm. Yes. Essentially a label born out of a given language. Reminds me of variables in programming; only meaningful in respect to a given program housing the variable and the programmer themselves, and I suppose others proof-reading the code.

And what's with this prevalence of nested structures and looping? At times, I wonder how things would pan out if things were a slight bit different i.e difference in regards to the structure patterns.

Yep. Just larger and larger systems nesting other systems.



versikk said:


> Nothing of this makes *any *sense, but it's fun trying to figure it out and trying to pinpoint "reality", "self" etc.


Slightly but when one really thinks about it, it does get slightly confusing, I suppose.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

There is no spoon. Wow you guys have so many thoughts that I enjoy reading and thinking about, thank you so much for your insights!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

versikk said:


> Made thread about that
> 
> And all of this
> 
> ...


What d'ya mean?! You feel the same as me?! Oh so glad I'm not alone in my weirdness.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

GeomTech said:


> Had another question. People don't have to answer but here it is. What happens to memory when you go through a "no-self" experience? Like, is it put on hold somewhere, and just stews or...... maybe it's activation is turned off? I wonder how much of the self is tethered to memories. Or maybe the self is included within memory itself. I mean, it seems really picky since I'm sure a standalone memory isn't part of the "self" like say a memory of learning how to ride a bicycle; though, depending upon the person, it could very well be connected. How much of the self is truly lost when going with these experiences? Maybe there's stages to all of this? Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree here. Maybe, those types of memories are not necessarily related to the self. But I thought a lot of these thoughts and memories where connected in some obscure fashion. Just wondering here.


This kind of question should be in a thread, make a thread, this is revolutionary! Well, I'm not sure but I do remember not being able to remember who I was that sharply while on medication. My memory of myself came back to me more clearer when I got off. Off meds I was able to remember my 2 selves and have different memories although similar. So I think there is a connection with memory and the self.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SwtSurrender said:


> There is no spoon.


We are awakening!!!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been reading about the ego, super-ego, and the id. I think what I actually lost during those times was my super-ego.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> I've been reading about the ego, super-ego, and the id. I think what I actually lost during those times was my super-ego.


Freud is soooo last century...

This is the best thing I've read on the subject; The great myth of personhood

https://normbear.com/Html/thegreatmythofpersonhood.html


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

DustMagic said:


> I've never found the "no self" concept all that useful. I could think "no self" to death, and I'm still going to be in severe emotional pain from bullying, mistreatment, and exclusion. I do think there's no difference between living or dying in my case. I could just commit suicide, and there would be no difference. It would be good riddance. No one wants anything to do with me, anyways.


Before suicide it's best to first try medication. That's what I did and it saved me, I was a completely different person until I got off and now I want to suicide, so now it's time for medication again. Please hang in there :rub


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

forever in flux said:


> Freud is soooo last century...
> 
> This is the best thing I've read on the subject; The great myth of personhood
> 
> https://normbear.com/Html/thegreatmythofpersonhood.html


I like Freud, anyway. There's other great thinkers out there who also are relevant like the one you posted, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, I guess this falls heavily under cognitive theory actually 

but disregarding your "self" altogether (or aiming to) is not very healthy.

Rather aim to change what you see as a problem through small steps.

Identity is rather important for mental well-being.


(As an example, it creates a sense of consistency & predictability in your life (security) -> coherence)
It is also important for interpersonal relationships and understanding the world (you have the constructs but no proper 'self' to interpret them; you are basically just looking at something passively not knowing what to make of it - the self is what gives meaning)


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

DustMagic said:


> I've done meds forever. I'm pretty treatment-resistant. I'm just seen at the bottom of the social hierarchy everywhere - even on SAS. The people who hate me most are the more attractive, cooler-looking ones who can even entertain the thought of asking a girl out randomly, even if it's not the norm where they live. And I'm a female, and completely ignored, and rejected, and treated poorly everywhere.
> 
> I see a few posters, on other sites too, who get a bunch of nasty responses they don't deserve, and then they're forced to delete their stuff or leave the site. Some people's posts just get some automatic "bullying" response from others. While other posters have authority and automatically get kind responses - people see them as an equal or above.
> 
> ...


I guess you see your own experience with therapists in your own way. Sometimes we hurt more in the process of therapy instead of feeling good. I was hurting so much at this one CBT group therapy I went to, I couldn't talk in the group that much only in the first few days and the rest I was mute. I was able to talk to the other people in the group though, especially when we hung out together, it was hard at first but I pushed myself just to say something. I almost always made them laugh or laughed myself because they were funny. What I'm getting at is you have to interact with people in order to get something in return. Greet someone when you're out and see how they respond.

Overall alot of people go through their lives never receiving a single positive experience from someone who cares. Not even a simple glimpse of a warm smile from a stranger passing by. You need to experience real life experiences where you have interacted and it was a positive interaction and you felt good emotions. It's so vital for human beings to experience this every day, for humans it's as vital as breathing. Even animals do it, you see kittens doing it with each other, they love each other and show it and they even love you if you have any pets. Pets usually help more than humans because they're, well, different. It seems like they don't judge you and you can be yourself around them. You know, there's so many therapy pets and people who are able to experience these positive life experiences from animals! It just boggles me, pets are life-savers.

These therapists let us do the work on our own and then we feel like they don't help us. Maybe I wasn't doing the work. Social anxiety is complex which is why most therapists just let you go if you seem like you gave up working on yourself. Man, I am just depressed because I want stuff to happen like magic. They tell me not to compare myself with others and accept my situation in my life at the moment. No, I can't, because I want a job and I can't get one. I thought it would be silly to go to see a psychologist and tell them I want to get a job but I feel that I can't. I wonder if they can save me, if they can be my salvation to unstuck me from this stagnant bedrock. I'll try it with a psychiatrist and see what happens, they usually prescribe stimulants to release any stagnation.

It does happen this unfortunate way for many people and mostly the way other people respond to them are the cause. Sometimes they just react to our own facial expression which is not always a happy one and when we look at them we actually see our own reflection but we misinterpret this as them hating on us. That's just what I think, maybe it's not true for some people or some people don't see it that way.

But you have to be there for yourself anyway even if the whole world was against you. Only normie or common people rely so heavily on what other people think about them, at least social anxiety folk can learn to see that they can rely on what they think not on what others think of them. I have this nice quote from Anne with an E on netflix, "_if all the world hated you and believed you wicked but your own conscience approved of you and absolved you from guilt you would not be without friends._" It's so true, well if it means what I think it means.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

3stacks said:


> I've always found this quite interesting there was a book called The self illusion by Bruce hood which was quite good. Even if it is truly an illusion, to me it seems impossible to let go of.


Never read that book, I did look it up on amazon and sounds pretty impressive that it totally scared me out of my self. I will get it when I have more monies for sure. It's a terribly deathly concept to talk about, reading a book which makes you question who you really think you are but you find out you're not even.... It's very hard to understand yet along continue swallowing. Of course it's impossible to let go of the illusion of the self, this is what we always depend on to get through life, we grew up with this illusion and it's deeply ingrained as a part of us!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Raies said:


> Well, I guess this falls heavily under cognitive theory actually
> 
> but disregarding your "self" altogether (or aiming to) is not very healthy.
> 
> ...


Well I wish I didn't have to mess up with my self but it's the only way I can live life free of social anxiety, well until my brain plasticity catches up with me and I can live with my self. I feel that psychiatric meds take away your self or mess up with your self. I know I have more thoughts and feel more alive with a self fully intact but with this dysfunctional social anxiety I can't do it anymore, it's gonna have to be either one or the other. I can't help myself, my self might be able to feel alive and sensitive right now but it's in dysfunction and psychiatric meds can and do help mend it.

It's not like I'm a crazy foo who does illegal drugs to completely lose my self, I'm just barely trying to live my ****ing life.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Why do people realize there's no self when they meditate or when they do illegal drugs? That seems weird. I was never into meditation but I did do it once or twice, once was in my high school yoga class and I felt SO GOOD from it. I just don't understand this HYPE of meditation. I felt something like meditating whilst being on Prozac actually and when I am sleep deprived or hypomanic I feel similar. It took me a couple of SSRIs, some weed, and a CBT overcoming SA book to realize there is no self man. Man I have to say, some people don't realize until they do hard illegal drugs or meditate. When I hear of people meditating to reach nirvana I get angry because I reached mine so much easier with a couple of SSRIs. I don't even ****ing meditate for your info. **** that ****. I'd rather just pop in a Zoloft, sleep deprive, or manually expand my mind into hypomania. Other than that, I always zone out which feels like meditation but that could just be my self zoning out of me.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

You've reached nirvana?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

*Douglas Hofstadte*r wrote a book called_ "I am a strange loop."_, dealing with the formation of what we call the 'self'.

It seems that the self is formed out of the sum total of life experiences at any given time. Each subsequent experience is understood in terms of the sum total of previous remembered experience. The self starts off with a tabula rasa, blank slate, and grows throughout life with more experience.

The self exists in the same manner that an ocean wave exists. Really, the ocean wave is nothing but a conscious realization that untold billions of H2O molecules are rising together. There is nothing composing the wave per se. But the wave is meaningful in that it allows us to understand what all of the underlying water molecules are doing. Ditto for consciousness. Consciousnesses is an epiphenomenon, just like ocean waves are epiphemena; it's a higher level conscious view of what 100 billion neurons with associated glia are doing.

My blog on here is a rough draft of how I envision consciousness working. You have to read from oldest to newest entry.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

"Man is a self-conscious nothing"
-Julius Bahnsen


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Erroll said:


> *Douglas Hofstadte*r wrote a book called_ "I am a strange loop."_, dealing with the formation of what we call the 'self'.
> 
> It seems that the self is formed out of the sum total of life experiences at any given time. Each subsequent experience is understood in terms of the sum total of previous remembered experience. The self starts off with a tabula rasa, blank slate, and grows throughout life with more experience.
> 
> ...


I'm getting that book. Maybe you could publish your blog in a self-published book form? i'd buy it:smile2:


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

versikk said:


> I'm getting that book. Maybe you could publish your blog in a self-published book form? i'd buy it:smile2:


Hey, I'm into consciousness because I think it's a delightful thing to learn about. I would have to look up references for statements I make. And I would probably get a lot of criticism from the scientific community. I prefer to come up with ideas how it might work. I think that's as much as most can do nowadays. I'd be happy to discuss with you, anything you see interesting or strange about my blog


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Idc about the scientific community but it's your writing so up to you!

I'm into consciousness because I am. I don't have the capability to explain why.

In any case it will take me a long time to to get to reading your blog, but I will give it a go. I much prefer actual talking tho, as in live discussions, but those are... Implausible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

If you think about it your own family is not real. They like yourself are an illusion which you connected with and they connected with you to make sense of the world and ourselves. We're all a bunch of strangers living together. Even when someone is a stranger it is because you think you don't know them. But even if you do get to know them, the self that they have for themselves is not real, it's just an illusion so that there can be any kind of a foundation. Underneath it all we're all innately the same, without a self. The self is an illusion! Come to think of it, this self that we made up to understand ourselves and the world is so alien. 

My dad isn't my dad, I only know him from the self he portrays to me. Same with my mom and my siblings. We're all just bunched together living off each other like we really know each other. We don't, we're just strangers with a self which we used to help us understand each other and the world around us. The memories we share together and have shared in the past keep us glued together with a blind-fold over our eyes. We don't know the truth about our made up selves, we think we belong together!

I think it's cool how we all have a family we can connect with so naturally. We are safe, we feel like we belong, we thrive when we have so much support. But why do our parents care so much about each other and their children? Emotions bring us together, our selves fight really hard for alot of things, our egos, alot of psychology working together to make us human, the way we are. You can see how strong the family connection and support is, this example is to let us know how to live life as most desire it. We need to stem out of this family support and build our own, build more branches, keep going the same way. What keeps us going? Our blind selves? Our illusion of life? We're stuck in the matrix, what do we know.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> If you think about it your own family is not real. They like yourself are an illusion which you connected with and they connected with you to make sense of the world and ourselves. We're all a bunch of strangers living together. Even when someone is a stranger it is because you think you don't know them. But even if you do get to know them, the self that they have for themselves is not real, it's just an illusion so that there can be any kind of a foundation. Underneath it all we're all innately the same, without a self. The self is an illusion! Come to think of it, this self that we made up to understand ourselves and the world is so alien.
> 
> My dad isn't my dad, I only know him from the self he portrays to me. Same with my mom and my siblings. We're all just bunched together living off each other like we really know each other. We don't, we're just strangers with a self which we used to help us understand each other and the world around us. The memories we share together and have shared in the past keep us glued together with a blind-fold over our eyes. We don't know the truth about our made up selves, we think we belong together!
> 
> I think it's cool how we all have a family we can connect with so naturally. We are safe, we feel like we belong, we thrive when we have so much support. But why do our parents care so much about each other and their children? Emotions bring us together, our selves fight really hard for alot of things, our egos, alot of psychology working together to make us human, the way we are. You can see how strong the family connection and support is, this example is to let us know how to live life as most desire it. We need to stem out of this family support and build our own, build more branches, keep going the same way. What keeps us going? Our blind selves? Our illusion of life? We're stuck in the matrix, what do we know.


Yep.

Nicely written except kinda trailed off in the latter half of the last paragraph. Still great.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

versikk said:


> Yep.
> 
> Nicely written except kinda trailed off in the latter half of the last paragraph. Still great.


I like it when it's too big to fit inside so you have to push harder. I feel like I tend to trail off when that happens, but it feels better than ever.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> I like it when it's too big to fit inside so you have to push harder. I feel like I tend to trail off when that happens, but it feels better than ever.


Explain....


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

versikk said:


> Explain....


:laugh:


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> :laugh:


I am disappointed, yet intrigued.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

If the self is an illusion then so is life. My self was different on SSRIs, the remakeing of the self as they say it. I guess what keeps me together and my organic self whole are my original obsessions. Without them I am different as I was on medication. And this article makes me off myself https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...6/multiple-personality-disorder-demons-and-me

I guess the real problem with psychpaths is that they lack an illusion of a self.


----------

